#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα για επίλυση οδεύσεων και απόδοση αποτυπώσεων

## panosd

Καλησπερα, θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεται ενα προγραμμα για την επιλυση οδευσεων κ αποδοση αποτυπωσεων(τοπογραφικα). 

Στο παρελθον σε γραφειο που δουλευα ειχαμε το GGCAD. Οποτε εχω μια ιδεα.

Υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο η να παω σε αυτο που το ξερω κιολας?

----------


## Xάρης

Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τα του χώρου, θεωρώ ότι αν γνωρίζεις κάποιο λογισμικό το οποίο καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου και έχεις την υποστήριξη και την εξέλιξη που επιζητάς, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πας σε κάτι άγνωστο βασισμένος στις μπροσούρες και στα λόγια άλλων που δεν γνωρίζεις ούτε τι συμφέροντα αντιπροσωπεύουν ούτε αν οι ανάγκες του συμπίπτουν με τις δικές σου.

Και βασικό είναι το εξής:
Πριν την αγορά οποιουδήποτε λογισμικού αξίας, λαμβάνουμε μια πλήρη δοκιμαστική έκδοση.

Τέλος, μην ξεχνάμε ότι η μεγαλύτερη επένδυση είναι στον χρόνο εκμάθησης ενός λογισμικού.

----------

